# Adria Twin and Remis cab door blinds



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone attempted/successfully fitted the remis blinds to the cab doors of their Adria Twin (on Ducato X2/50)?

Thinking of purchasing a set as think the silver "curtains" are a bit cheap looking and a bit of an afterthought. Just wondered if there was any reason why they wouldn't fit before I order a set and arrange the dealer to install.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*remis*

Hi Steve not the same van I know but I have just fitted a set to a 06 boxer and whilst the screen blind was fiddly the cab door blinds were a doddle.

They come fully made up and all you have to do is offer them up to the window drill through the holes and secure with self tappers.

I have just read a review on the Adria and the blinds or lack of them to the cab was something he picked up on. Seemed silly for the sake of a couple of hundred quid not to include them.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Score one for the Tribute on that point at least. :lol:


----------

